# Fehler: World of Warcraft Pfade



## Prudenceh (3. Februar 2010)

Huhu!

Ich habe unter Win7 Blasc3 installier. Anmeldung klappt ohne Probleme.

Allerdings findet Blasc3 meine beiden WoW-Installationen (2 verschiedene Laufwerke) nicht. Ich habe also unter "Blasc Optionen > World of Warcraft Pfade" den Haken bei "Automatische Erkennung ..." entfernt und über "Pfad hinzufügen" die beiden Order mit den WoW-Installationen ausgewählt.

Wenn ich dann auf OK klicke kommt die Fehlermeldung "Invalid WoW Installation".

Hat noch wer das Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Prue


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn du Windows nachträglich installiert hast, führe die Launcher.exe einmal als Administrator aus - dann setzt WoW wieder den für die automatische Erkennung notwendigen Registry-Eintrag.


----------



## Pharmakos (8. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
selbes Problem unter ROM, werde mal den WOW Tip versuchen und mich dann wieder melden.
Grüße


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2010)

Status: *Wird geprüft*


----------



## Pharmakos (10. Februar 2010)

Pharmakos schrieb:


> Hi,
> selbes Problem unter ROM, werde mal den WOW Tip versuchen und mich dann wieder melden.
> Grüße



Keine Veränderung, krieg unter RoM immer noch den invalid Path, automatische Suche bringt auch nichts. 
Viel Spaß beim Käfer jagen ;o)


----------



## Nasrem (7. März 2010)

Sry Leute aber euer BLAC 3 funktioniert unter Win7Ulti(64bit) nicht, man kann es zwar Insallieren und Starten, aber in der regel Stürzt es beim ersten Klick auf eine Funktion ab, dazu zählen auch die Bildlaufpfeile.
Mein System habe ich erst vor ca. 3 Wochen neu Aufgestzt, es ist Frei von Viren,Trojanern etc. Das Schutzpaket ist Aktuell, und die Regestry ist Sauber.
Das Problem liegt also offensichtlich beim Programm, sobald ihr das Verbessert habt werde ich Gerne BLASC 3 nutzen, so bleibt mir momentan leider nur weiterhin BLASC 2.5 zu verwenden.

Euer Nasrem


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2010)

Ohne Log bringt uns die Meldung leider überhaupt nichts, denn Windows 7 64 Bit läuft.


----------



## Fugii (7. März 2010)

hab genau das gleiche problem


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. März 2010)

Auch für dich Fugii:

Log, Screenshot(s), etc.


----------



## Floor (12. April 2010)

Gerade eben BLASC 3 Installiert, gestartet, profildaten eingegeben und seitdem Bleibt BLASC 3 stehen nach dem Starten. Keine Rückmeldung steht dann oben und die Log datei ist leer.


----------



## Leuchtturm (1. Mai 2010)

Habe auch Windows 7 64bit und wie bereits geschrieben stürzt Blasc 3 beim ersten klick sofort ab.


----------



## Leuchtturm (3. Mai 2010)

Achja, wo finde ich den Fehlerlog?

Habe jetzt sher viele Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, wie ich finde.

Installation im Kompatibilitätsmodus durchgeführt (Windows Vista und Windows XP) *->* Blasc3 stürzt nach dem ersten klick auf eine der Buttons im Menü ab
Programm gestartet im Kompatibilitätsmodus (Windows Vista und Windows XP) *->* Blasc3 stürzt nach dem ersten klick auf eine der Buttons im Menü ab
Blasc Version 2.5 installiert doch auch diese Version läuft nicht da ein Login nicht möglich ist. Meldung: Benutzername oder Kennwort falsch (Was aber definitiv richtig ist.)

Ich hoffe das es bald einen Fix gibt, da ich doch gern meine Chars hochladen möchte. (Upload per *.lua Datei noch möglich?)


----------



## Leuchtturm (4. Mai 2010)

Kann keiner beantworten wo die Blasc Logs liegen?

Habe schon vergebens gesucht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im BLASC3-Verzeichnis liegt eine Datei namens log.txt.



Beachte bitte, dass BLASC nicht in den Programme (x86)-Ordner installiert werden sollte.


----------



## Leuchtturm (4. Mai 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Beachte bitte, dass BLASC nicht in den Programme (x86)-Ordner installiert werden sollte.



Hallöle,

selbst diesen Hinweis habe ich bereits beachtet. Ich hatte Blasc 3 bzw Blasc 2 auf einer zweiten Partition installiert und genau das Selbe Problem.


----------



## Leuchtturm (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

nach der Überprüfung der Log Datei steht folgendes im Log: "Nichts" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Ereignisanzeige steht immer der selbe Fehler:
Code: 1002 | Source: Application Hangs

Kurz und knapp: Keine Rückmeldung.


Ich habe Gestern Abend auch den Blasc 2 installiert und dieser läuft soweit. Einzige Problem ist das ich micht nicht mit meinem Benutzernamen anmelden kann.
Ich habe bereits versucht auf getbuffed umzustellen und dann erneut buffed.de auszuwählen, aber erneut mit dem selben Fehler:
Benutzername oder Kennwort falsch
Die eingegebenen Daten sind definitiv korrekt. Das Passwort enthält keinerlei Sonderzeichen. Habe sogar das Kennwort geändert um etwaige Fehler zu vermeiden.


/EDIT

Was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen:
 Ich habe in der "Windows Firewall mit erweiterter Sicherheit" für die *.exe Datein von Blasc 2 und 3 jeweils den Vollzugriff ein- bzw. ausgehend zugelassen.


----------



## Leuchtturm (5. Mai 2010)

Hat denn keiner mehr eine Idee? ZAM bist auch du ratlos?

Ich verzweifel hier fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2010)

Ich kanns nur an den Programmierer weiterreichen.


----------



## Leuchtturm (5. Mai 2010)

Das wäre super.

Zu Blasc 2 und Benutzername oder Kennwort flasch hast du da noch eine Idee?

1. Ich habe bereits in den Einstellungen von Blasc auf gebuffed.de umgestellt und dann wieder zurück auf buffed.de aber leider kein Erfolg.
2. Ich habe im Virenschutzprogramm (GData 2010) das Verzeichnis von Blasc 2 komplett freigegeben
3. Ich habe in der "Windows-Firewall mit erweiterter Sicherheit" alle *.exe Dateien für vollzugriff Freigegeben.

4. Programm bereits im kompatibilitäts Modus Windows XP oder Windows Vista gestartet auch dabei ohne Erfolg.


----------



## zeger (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Sehr merkwürdig... das Programm scheint in der Präsentationsebene Schwierigkeiten zu haben wenn es sich selbst nach Klick auf die Bildlaufleisten aufhängt.

Kannst du mir wenn möglich deine genauen "Darstellung" Einstellungen durchgeben (z.b. eine Screenshot ala http://www.sevenforu...s-capture.png)?


----------



## Leuchtturm (6. Mai 2010)

zeger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sehr merkwürdig... das Programm scheint in der Präsentationsebene Schwierigkeiten zu haben wenn es sich selbst nach Klick auf die Bildlaufleisten aufhängt.
> 
> Kannst du mir wenn möglich deine genauen "Darstellung" Einstellungen durchgeben (z.b. eine Screenshot ala http://www.sevenforu...s-capture.png)?



Die Einstellungen lasse ich dir gerne zukommen. Ich bin Heute Abend ab 19 Uhr zu Hause. Brauchst du sonst noch etwas? Ein msinfo32 log oder ähnliches?


----------



## Leuchtturm (6. Mai 2010)

Achja, was ich noch vergessen habe:

Auf welchem Weg soll ich dir die Informationen zukommen lassen Zeger??


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2010)

Leuchtturm schrieb:


> Achja, was ich noch vergessen habe:
> 
> Auf welchem Weg soll ich dir die Informationen zukommen lassen Zeger??



An support@buffed.de - ich leite das weiter.


----------



## Leuchtturm (7. Mai 2010)

Die Email ist Gestern Abend so gegen 21 Uhr verschickt worden. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Leuchtturm (11. Mai 2010)

Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse zum Blasc 3 Problem?


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2010)

Nein


----------



## Denkwarze (11. Mai 2010)

Auf meinem Windows XP Prof. 64 funktioniert BLASC3 (Version 1.0.0.5 vom 16.3. in Verbindung mit RoM) auch noch nicht korrekt. An sich scheint alles gut zu laufen, die updates werden nach RoM-Beendigung verschickt. Keine Abstürze etc..

Allerdings sind bei jedem Neustart alle Addons "kaputt", was sich dadurch zeigt, daß Optionen nicht wie gespeichert eingestellt sind, und insbesondere die Postionen der entsprechden Fenster falsch sind (was natürlich etwas anstrengend ist).

Ich hatte irgendwo im Forum gelesen, man solle BLASC3 *nicht* nach ...Program Files (x86) installieren. Blöderweise stand nicht da *wohin* man es stattdessen packen soll. Ich hab einfach mal C:\\Blasc3 angegeben, aber das hatte keinerlei Auswirkungen.

Ich habe mehrfach installiert/deinstalliert und jeweils auch das Blasc-Profiler-Verzeichnis in RoM/Interface/Addons gelöscht. Hilft alles nichts. Wenn ich Blasc3 installiert habe, tauchen am Ende der SaveVariables.lua (in My Documents) nichtlesbare Zeichen auf, und es fehlt (mindestens) ein Zeilenumbruch (hab gerade kein Beispiel weil deinstalliert).

Spielt die Sprache für Blasc3 eigtl eine Rolle? Mein XP und RoM sind englisch lokalisiert...

Wäre nett, wenn jemand helfen könnte. Danke.

Nachtrag 1: Ja, ich habe alle Addons aktualisiert, sowohl per Curse, als auch direkt mit Blasc3. Sind nicht viele (ComeonIn, Adv. Auctionhouse, pbInfo, Knightcombo, StatRating, WoWMap und AdvCombatLog). Keine Verbesserung/Änderung.

Nachtrag 2: Bisher habe ich noch nie meinen Character auf meiner mybuffed-Seite gesehen, da steht immer nur: *Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt.

*Nachtrag 3: Die Daten zu meinem char scheinen von meinem Laptop zu stammen, auf dem ich mit deutscher Loka und 32-bit XP ab und an spiele.


----------



## Anglus (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab auch ein kleines Problem mit Blasc 3,vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.Hab win 7 Ultimate 64 bit und wenn ich blasc 3 installiere funktioniert soweit alles nur wenn ich mich einlogge mit Name und pw Klappt es nicht also ich bin zwar angemeldet aber meine aktivitäten und freundesliste sind weg bzw da steht ich soll mich einloggen obwohl ich es schon bin.
Und das addon modul geht auch nicht,nach der installation als ich es aktiviert habe ging es einmal aber seitdem nix mehr.

Hoffe jemand weiss rat.

Grüsse Anglus


----------



## Vaccao (13. Mai 2010)

Hi,

habe gestern BLASC3 installiert und es startet nur mit einem weissen Fenster und sonst nichts. Im Log finde ich nichts, da keine Einträge drin sind.

Auf meinem PC läuft XP mit SP3 und allen Updates. Blasc2 läuft einwandfrei.

An was kann das liegen? Evtl. das BLASC2 noch installiert ist?

Danke im voraus.

Nachtrag:

Nachdem ich hier gestöbert habe und BLASC3 in ein anderes Verzeichnis als das vorgeschlagene "Programme/Blasc3" installiert habe, startet das Programm und man kann was einstellen. Nur wenn man auf Plugins klickt hängt sich bei mir das Programm auf und hat sofort 99% CPU-Auslastung. Hatte einmal wow-Plugin installieren angeklickt, es lädt und dann verabschiedet sich das Programm. Wollte noch andere Plugins installieren. Im Log finde ich nichts, da keine Einträge drin sind.

Sobald ich ein anderes Programm wie Firefox offen hab, hängt sich BLASC3 auf - kann es immer nur über Task-Manager beenden.


Gibts hier ne Lösung?


----------



## Franx (13. Mai 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Hab auch ein kleines Problem mit Blasc 3,vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.Hab win 7 Ultimate 64 bit und wenn ich blasc 3 installiere funktioniert soweit alles nur wenn ich mich einlogge mit Name und pw Klappt es nicht also ich bin zwar angemeldet aber meine aktivitäten und freundesliste sind weg bzw da steht ich soll mich einloggen obwohl ich es schon bin....



Habe das gleiche Problem. Nur bei mir funktionierte Blasc 3 ohne Probleme doch seit ca. Montag dieser Woche nicht mehr.


----------



## Wuthering (18. Mai 2010)

Hoi,
kann mich bei Blasc3 weder einloggen noch meine Addons verwalten lassen. Programm wird im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt und das nötige .net Framework is auch drauf. Habe Win7 HomePremium x64. 


hab unten mal die genaue Problembeschreibung "fotografiert"

MfG


----------



## Basix (18. Mai 2010)

Hi ich hab auch ein Problem mit Blasc 3 habe Win 7 32 Bit und wenn ich den Pfad von RoM auswählen will steht da Invalid RoM installation :/

hier die Log-File:

2010-03-23 22:29:11,493 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Environment [(null)] - Loading Plugin 'C:\Program Files\Blasc3\plugins\Plugin.RoM.Profiler.dll' failed
System.TypeLoadException: Die Methode "Start" im Typ "Plugin.RoM.Profiler.RoMProfilerPlugin" der Assembly "Plugin.RoM.Profiler, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=3fb9db9dba04496b" hat keine Implementierung.
 bei System.Reflection.Assembly._GetExportedTypes()
 bei System.Reflection.Assembly.GetExportedTypes()
 bei Program.Blasc3.Environment.LoadPlugin(String filePath)
2010-03-23 22:29:12,993 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Environment [(null)] - Loading Plugin 'C:\Program Files\Blasc3\plugins\Plugin.RoM.Profiler.dll' failed
System.TypeLoadException: Die Methode "Start" im Typ "Plugin.RoM.Profiler.RoMProfilerPlugin" der Assembly "Plugin.RoM.Profiler, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=3fb9db9dba04496b" hat keine Implementierung.
 bei System.Reflection.Assembly._GetExportedTypes()
 bei System.Reflection.Assembly.GetExportedTypes()
 bei Program.Blasc3.Environment.LoadPlugin(String filePath)

hoffentlich kann wer weiterhelfen


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2010)

Momentan wird an einem Update gearbeitet, dass unter anderem die Privatserver-Daten besser filtert und das Rechteproblem unter Windows7 in den Griff bekommen soll.


----------



## Leuchtturm (18. Mai 2010)

Das ist mal eine Super Nachricht ZAM. Dann heißt es nur noch abwarten. Kannst du bitte hier im Thread schreiben wenn das Update verfügbar ist? Habe derzeit kein Blasc 3 mehr drauf.


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2010)

Updates gibts auch als News. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahrscheinlich schon in 2 Tagen - aber ich geb ungern Zeitangaben zu Terminen, weil die sich dann jedes mal verschieben *g*.


Auch wenn wir nicht auf jede Anfrage Antworten, wird Euer Feedback trotzdem gelesen, zusammengefasst und genutzt, um Bugfixes zu erstellen. Das Dauert jedoch jeweils seine Zeit.


----------



## Leuchtturm (18. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, ZAM. Dann setze ich mich mal hin, zieh ne Nummer und warte auf das Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zardas (18. Mai 2010)

Blasc 3 Addon Manager funzt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekoome folgende Meldung=
Der Objektverweis wurde nicht auf eine Objektinstanz festgelegt.
 bei Plugin.AddonManager.FormAddonManager.FormAddonManager_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
 bei System.Windows.Forms.Form.onload(EventArgs e)
 bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
 bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
 bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
 bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
 bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativewindow.WndProc(Message& m)
 bei System.Windows.Forms.Nativewindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

Weiss wer Rat ???


----------



## Zardas (18. Mai 2010)

_--Bitte Löschen- doppelposting
_


----------



## Wuthering (19. Mai 2010)

Seit dem neuen Update von heut morgen (Version 1.0.0.6) läuft's prima bei mir.
Gute Arbeit, danke!!!! :-)


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2010)

Wuthering schrieb:


> Seit dem neuen Update von heut morgen (Version 1.0.0.6) läuft's prima bei mir.
> Gute Arbeit, danke!!!! :-)




=)
Patchnotes:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/140392-blasc-3-update-16032010-915/


----------



## Anglus (19. Mai 2010)

Hm hab leider selbst mit dem neuen update immernoch das gleiche Problem das ich wenn ich mich anmelde bei blasc bei Aktivitäten und bei Freundesliste trotzdem steht"Bitte loggen sie sich ein" obwohl ich angemeldet bin.


----------



## Argolo (20. Mai 2010)

Bei mir stürzt der BLASC3-Client noch immer ab, sobal ich den WoWprofiler aktiviere. Ich würde liebend gern einen Log veröffentlichen, jedoch instaliert der Installer das Programm ohne weiterer Nachfrage in den Ordner mit dem Pfad "C:\Users\Nutzer\AppData\Local\Blasc3\", worauf ich keinen Zugang erhalte. Ich verwende Windows 7 Home Premium OEM 64-Bit und habe das .NET-Framework auf den aktuellsten Stand.


----------



## D@rksun (21. Mai 2010)

Habe auch immer noch das Blasc3 absturz problem, Logdatei ist leer


----------



## B4h4mutZ3r0 (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte mal Fragen wenn man blasc 3 installiert hat benötigt man doch noch blas2??? weil beide in der taskleiste erscheinen!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Mai 2010)

Nein, braucht man nicht.

Blasc 3 ist eine neue eigenständige Version.


----------



## Basix (21. Mai 2010)

bei mir überträgt er immer noch nicht die Daten von Runes of Magic und wenn ich den Pfad hinzufügen will steht da immer noch invalid rom installation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Mai 2010)

Hotfix von heute schon installiert?


----------



## Basix (22. Mai 2010)

jip alles schon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4h4mutZ3r0 (24. Mai 2010)

bei scheint das auch nich richtig zu laufen, jedesmal wenn ich blasc3 starte kommt erstmal nen kasten mit lauter fehlermeldungen!!!

da steht dann sowas drin:
 bei System.Management.ManagementException.ThrowWithExtendedInfo(ManagementStatus errorCode)
 bei System.Management.ManagementEventWatcher.Start()
 bei Blasc.Common.ProcessWatcher.RegisterProcessEndCallback(String processName, ProcessCallback callback)
 bei Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin.Activate()
 bei Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin.Start(StartFlag flag)
 bei Program.Blasc3.Environment.StartPlugins()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormMain.Initialize()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormMain.get_Singleton()
 bei Program.Blasc3.SingleInstanceApplication.OnStartup(StartupEventArgs eventArgs)
 bei Microsoft.VisualBasic.ApplicationServices.WindowsFormsApplicationBase.DoApplicationModel()
 bei Microsoft.VisualBasic.ApplicationServices.WindowsFormsApplicationBase.Run(String[] commandLine)
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)

kann mir da jmd helfen????


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2010)

Kannst du das WoW-Profiler Plugin mal aus dem Installationsorder löschen?

Btw: Wohin hast du BLASC3 installiert?


----------



## B4h4mutZ3r0 (24. Mai 2010)

wo muss es denn genau installiert werden???das installiert sich doch selber!!!

was den für nen profiler plugin, die blasc profiler sind gelöscht!!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2010)

Ab Vista sollte man es NICHT mehr in den Programm-Ordner installieren, sondern in einen anderen Ordner.


----------



## Powershot (2. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ab Vista sollte man es NICHT mehr in den Programm-Ordner installieren, sondern in einen anderen Ordner.


Ich kann doch den Installationsort überhaupt nicht beeinflussen und nach der Installation wird meine RoM-Installation nicht gefunden und bei manueller Eingabe als Invalid zurückgewiesen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Juni 2010)

Ok, BLASC3 wird jetzt standardmäßig in App-Data Verzeichnis des angemeldeten Benutzers installiert.

War zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich BLASC3 installierte, nicht so.


----------



## Powershot (2. Juni 2010)

Ok.

Es wäre aber schön, hier mal zu erfahren, warum BLASC 3.0 die RoM-Installation weder automatisch findet, noch manuell zuweisen lässt, damit ist das Programm für mich wertlos.
BLASC 2.5 meint zwar Daten per FTP zu übertragen, nur in der Datenbank scheinen sie nicht anzukommen, wie es vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal war.
Was soll ich nun tun?


----------



## Escalibug (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffies , 

Ich habe Blasc 3 im Einsatz bei mir . Seit einigen Tagen versuche ich das ROM Plugin zu installieren . Leider passiert im Blasc nichts (auch keine Anzeige warum) .

Mein Rechner läuft auf Win 7 Home Premium 64 bit . Könnte es daran liegen ? Komischerweise funzt das WOW Plugin und das Spiezeit Plugin .
Im Log ist kein Eintrag vom ROM Plugin .


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2010)

Powershot schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Es wäre aber schön, hier mal zu erfahren, warum BLASC 3.0 die RoM-Installation weder automatisch findet, noch manuell zuweisen lässt, damit ist das Programm für mich wertlos.
> BLASC 2.5 meint zwar Daten per FTP zu übertragen, nur in der Datenbank scheinen sie nicht anzukommen, wie es vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal war.
> Was soll ich nun tun?



BLASC3 hat im letzten Patch auf Version 1.0.0.7 diverse Änderungen erfahren unter anderem wurde ein Problem behoben, dass die Charakter-Zuordnung korrigierte. Zudem wurden die Konfig-Dateien etc. für Vista und Win7 in den User-Ordner verschoben, um die Schreibrechte-Probleme im Installationsordner zu umgehen.

Ich kann leider ohne Angabe der Charakter und Server-Namen nicht nachvollziehen, ob bei deinen Charakteren überhaupt ein Update ausgeführt wurde.

Vielleicht hilft eine komplette Neuinstallation von BLASC3 - BLASC dabei bitte nicht einfach nur Löschen oder neu drüber installieren sondern vorher vollständig deinstallieren.


----------



## Powershot (4. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich habe BLASC3 schon 2x installiert und deinstalliert, das Installieren funktioniert ja problemlos.
Leider wird meine RoM-Installation auf dem PC nicht gefunden oder abgelehnt, weswegen keine Verbindung zwischen RoM udn BLASC zu bestehen scheint, in Addon-Ordner ist nichts von BLASC zu sehen, was bei V 2.5 noch der Fall war.
Was ich nicht verstanden habe ist, wo das Update meiner Charakter vorgenommen worden sein soll, bei Euch auf dem Server oder bei mir im Client?


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2010)

Powershot schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstanden habe ist, wo das Update meiner Charakter vorgenommen worden sein soll, bei Euch auf dem Server oder bei mir im Client?



Auf dem Server natürlich - auf den Client haben wir keinen Zugriff :-)
Ich habe das Problem nochmal an den Programmierer weitergeleitet - das kann jedoch etwas dauern.


----------



## Sagmentus (4. Juni 2010)

Mein Problem:

Jeder Charackter den ich jemals einfach aus Spaß erstellt und sofort wieder gelöscht habe wird bei jedem Upload neu übertragen, da hilft auch löschen nichts.
Mein aktueller Char Eluya wird zwar in der Datenbank angezeigt, er ist jedoch in meinem Profil nicht zu sehen. Wie kann ich nun verhindern dass die ganzen Müllchars hochgeladen werden, und dass Eluya bei mir im Profil angezeitgt wird?

LG Sagmentus

EDIT: Geil, laut der Datenbank gehört der Char zum User Omagarten, und die Autoblogs werden in seinem Profil gepostet^^


----------



## zeger (5. Juni 2010)

Blasc prüft auf die Datei "Client.exe" im RoM Installationsordner (z.B. D:\Games\Runes of Magic). Wird diese Datei nicht gefunden wird eine Meldung ausgegeben, dass die RoM Installation "Invalid" ist.
Für alle welche diese Meldung bekommen, könnt ihr bitte checken ob die Datei "Client.exe" im RoM Installationsordner vorhanden ist und hier Feedback geben?
Danke


----------



## Krenjin (5. Juni 2010)

Gibts hier schon nen update?
Hab das gleiche Problem mit WoW immernoch, auch wenn ich den Launcher als Admin starte.

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## Escalibug (5. Juni 2010)

zeger schrieb:


> Blasc prüft auf die Datei "Client.exe" im RoM Installationsordner (z.B. D:\Games\Runes of Magic). Wird diese Datei nicht gefunden wird eine Meldung ausgegeben, dass die RoM Installation "Invalid" ist.
> Für alle welche diese Meldung bekommen, könnt ihr bitte checken ob die Datei "Client.exe" im RoM Installationsordner vorhanden ist und hier Feedback geben?
> Danke



Bestätigt (allerdings hab ich RoM auf eine seperate Festplatte).

Bei mir funzt das Plugin mitlerweile , nur werden vom Client keine Updates gemacht (Karum auf Laoch - zuletzt heute früh cirka 1:30 h hochgeladen) .


----------



## Sagmentus (6. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## DD6VD (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute !

Folgendes Problem ich habe neben WOW wo Blasc3 (1.0.0.7) einwandfrei läuft auch noch Warhammer Online und Runes of Magic drauf.
Bei ROM habe ich das Problem das er den Path nicht automatisch findet, wen ich ihn von hand einfügen will sagt er mir "Invallid ROM Installation"
Bei Warhammer Online wo er auch den Path nicht selber findet und ich ihn aber von Hand eingeben kann bekomme ich kurz nach dem Start folgende Meldung "Critical Error - An Error ocurred - Warhammer will now terminate"

Also kurzum das einzige wo Blasc bei mir funktioniert ist WOW. Wen ich die anderen Spiele also WARhammer und ROM ohne Blasc starte laufen sie ohne Probleme.

Hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem ?
Übrigens die LOG Dateien haben 0 byte, also anhängen kann ich hier nichts.


----------



## Powershot (7. Juni 2010)

Escalibug schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt das Plugin mitlerweile ...


Und wie ist das passiert oder was hast Du nun anders gemacht, als ich?
Normalerweise müsste sich doch im RoM-Addon-Ordner ein Ordner für BLASC befinden, so wie es die V 2.5 anlegt, nur der fehlt bei mir und lässt sich weder automatisch, noch manuell (vom Programm) anlegen.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2010)

Das Pfad-Erkennungs-Problem wurde gestern behoben (Version 1.0.0.8).
Die Aktualisierungs/Hochlade-Problematik wird heute noch geprüft - da scheint auf Serverseite etwas nicht zu passen.


----------



## Escalibug (8. Juni 2010)

Powershot schrieb:


> Und wie ist das passiert oder was hast Du nun anders gemacht, als ich?
> Normalerweise müsste sich doch im RoM-Addon-Ordner ein Ordner für BLASC befinden, so wie es die V 2.5 anlegt, nur der fehlt bei mir und lässt sich weder automatisch, noch manuell (vom Programm) anlegen.



habe Blasc neuinstalliert . Danach konnte das Plugin installiert werden und der Pfad wurde auch gefunden . Im Spiel bekomme ich auch die bekannte Meldung , daß der Profiler geladen wurde . Funzt also alles soweit . Hoffe das Upload bzw. Update Problem wird auch noch behoben .


----------



## Powershot (8. Juni 2010)

OK, hab ich auch gemacht.
Der Pfad wird zwar erst bei manueller Eingabe akzeptiert, es wird auch etwas im Interface-Ordner abgelegt und im Spiel meldet sich das Addon, nur Daten werden leider nicht übertragen.
Nach Spielende kommt keine Übertragungsmeldung und in meinem Profil habe ich auch keine Änderungen feststellen können.
Bleibt also abzuwarten, ob es an der Serverseite liegt oder immer noch etwas an meiner Installation nicht stimmt.


----------



## Escalibug (8. Juni 2010)

Den Beitrag von ZAM haste aber gelesen ?


----------



## Powershot (8. Juni 2010)

Ja, deshalb warte ich ja ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, auf meinem Windows XP Rechner wurde die RoM-Installation sofort automatisch gefunden.


----------



## Zandy (9. Juni 2010)

Hilfe !!

bei mir werden die Charakterdaten (Run of Magic) seit 27.Mai nicht mehr aktualisiert, obwohl Blasc 3 immer nach dem beenden hin schreibt "Charakterdaten erfolgreich übertragen".

Was ist Kaputt?

Verwendetes Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Aktualisierungs/Hochlade-Problematik wird heute noch geprüft - da scheint auf Serverseite etwas nicht zu passen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2010)

ROM-Char-Updates sollten ab sofort wieder fehlerfrei funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escalibug (9. Juni 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen . Woran lags (nur Interesse halber) ?


----------



## Kedalik (11. Juni 2010)

So, nach den diversen Updates von Blasc 3 gedachte ich der neuen Version mal eine Chance zu geben. Also Blasc 2.5 deinstalliert, Blasc 3 heruntergeladen, installiert, Warhammer-Plugin installiert, Pfad von Hand geändert, Login eingegeben und Warhammer über Blasc gestartet. Critical Error!
Forum geschaut, diesen Thread gefunden, hmm? Okay Blasc 3 deinstalliert und nochmal neu installiert, das Problem besteht immer noch. Logfile 0kb, also fragt gar nicht erst danach.
Ach ja, noch eine Idee! Im Addon-Ordner ist ja der alte Blasc-Ordner verblieben. Also Blasc deinstalliert, Ordner gelöscht, Blasc installiert. Immer noch nichts.

Windows Vista 32-bit, Blasc 3 (1.0.0.8), Warhammer

Bitte um Hilfestellung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2010)

Nur Critical Error? Nix weiter?

Evtl. mal im Eventlog bzw. Ereignisanzeige nachschauen, ob da mehr zum Fehler steht?


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2010)

Escalibug schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen . Woran lags (nur Interesse halber) ?



Grob umschrieben war ein Versionsupdates des Spiels der Auslöser.


----------



## Kedalik (11. Juni 2010)

Im Endeffekt sieht das aus, als wenn er versucht die war.exe direkt zu starten und nicht über den Patcher geht. Allerdings kommt dann ja die Fehlermeldung, daß man über den Patcher starten soll. Wenn ich über Blasc starte, kommt mittlerweile gar keine Fehlermeldung mehr. Es tut sich bloss nichts ausser des beschriebenen Startvorgangs des Spiels und dann Desktop. In der Ereignisanzeige finde ich auch nichts, was nach Blasc aussieht.

Edit: Jetzt doch nochmal eine Fehlermeldung bekommen: Critical Error! An error occurred - Warhammer will now terminate. (Wirklich sehr hilfreich)
Erneute Suche in der Ereignisanzeige brachte Einräge bezogen auf die WAR.exe:
Der Desktopfenster-Manager konnte nicht gestartet werden, da die Zusammenstellung durch eine Anwendung, die momentan ausgeführt wird, deaktiviert wurde.

Also versucht Blasc wohl doch direkt die war.exe zu starten, was ja so gar nicht vorgesehen ist vom Spiel. Bin ehrlich gesagt ratlos.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2010)

Müssen wir prüfen.


----------



## Powershot (11. Juni 2010)

Tja, nach einer Funktionsphase von ca. einem Tag, werden die Daten wieder nicht aktualisiert, obwohl die Meldung in der Taskleiste etwas anderes sagt.
Muss ich die Charakter im Profiler eigentlich ankreuzen oder nicht und wozu ist das überhaupt?


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2010)

Powershot schrieb:


> Tja, nach einer Funktionsphase von ca. einem Tag, werden die Daten wieder nicht aktualisiert, obwohl die Meldung in der Taskleiste etwas anderes sagt.
> Muss ich die Charakter im Profiler eigentlich ankreuzen oder nicht und wozu ist das überhaupt?



Dein Char Powershot wurde heute um 16:18 aktualisiert.


----------



## Powershot (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, ist schon komisch, mal gehts und mal nicht und dann gerade jetzt, wo ich garnicht ins Spiel komme, weil die Server down sind.
Ich habe bei den Chars die Haken weggenommen, vll. liegts daran.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2010)

Powershot schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon komisch, mal gehts und mal nicht und dann gerade jetzt, wo ich garnicht ins Spiel komme, weil die Server down sind.
> Ich habe bei den Chars die Haken weggenommen, vll. liegts daran.



Aktualisierungen auf unseren Servern geschehen NIE Live direkt nach dem Upload. Die Zeitverzögerung liegt bei 10 bis 30 Minuten. Bei Datenstaus auch mal 1 Stunde.


----------



## Jofir (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir liegt das Problem auch vor unter Windows 7 64bit.
als Admin habe ich den Launcher auch schon gestartet.

bekomme immer die Meldung invalid WOW ... wenn ich den Pfad manuel hinterlegen möchte.

Schöne Grüße

Michael


----------



## Phaznegdam (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe das gleiche Problem unter Win7 64bit.

Warhammer auf LW d ---> automatisch erkannt
WOW       	auf LW d ---> nicht erkannt, Pfad manuell = invalid Fehler
ROM     		auf LW d ---> nicht erkannt, Pfad ließ sich manuell einstellen
WOWPTR 	auf LW c ---> nicht erkannt, Pfad manuell = invalid Fehler

Warhammer und der WOWPTR wurden nach dem update auf Win7 installiert. Die Registry Einträge für WOW und ROM sind vorhanden. ROM ließ sich aber wie gesagt auch manuell einstellen. Schon merkwürdig, kann ja dann auch kein Problem der Berechtigung sein, oder?

Ebenfalls viel Spass beim suchen

Gruß

Phaz 


P.S.: Ich habe natürlich auch den Tipp befolgt und den launcher und sicherheitshalber auch die wow.exe als Admin ausgeführt. In der Registry sind auch die richtigen Pfade angegeben.


----------



## Wanra (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Buffed Team,

Ich habe mir die neue version von Blasc 3 heruntergeladen und Installiert, nun stehe ich aber vor einem Problemchen und habe keine Ahnung wie es weiter geht.

Also ich bin nun bei WoW Blasc Profiler drinnen, da steht :

Wähle die WoW Accounts welche deinem MyBuffed Profil zugeordnet werden sollen.

Nur ist das komische das diese Liste komplett leer ist, und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich da etwas reinstellen soll.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich da gut Aufklären damit es bei mir auch mal klappt =)

Eine schöne Woche wünsche ich Euch

Prost


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2010)

Hast du WoW zufällig "kopiert" statt es zu installieren?

Führe den Launcher von WoW mal als Administrator aus. Rechtsklick -> Ausführen als Administrator
Danach BLASC3 starten, in die Einstellungen gehen und mal auf "World of Warcraft Pfade" und schau obs drin steht.


----------



## Wanra (7. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich führe WoW immer als Administrator aus.
Bei Pfade steht jetzt das Richtige drinnen.
Jedoch ist bei Profiler immer noch alles leer.


----------



## Tachyona (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

sieht bei mir leider genau so aus.

Habe Win 7 32 Bit, Burning Crusade über iNet installiert. Kann auch keine Addons oder ähnliches über Blasc installieren. Beim Beenden von WOW bekomme ich immerhin die Rückmeldung von Blasc, dass mein Profil aktualisiert wurde.

Was kann das wohl sein?


----------



## Tachyona (7. Juli 2010)

Habe den Blasc Client jetzt mal unter dem Administratorkonto von Win 7 gestartet, aber leider der gleiche EFfekt. Also habe ich wieder den 2'er Client installiert, der ohne Probleme die Profile findet und auch die Plugins wie gewohnt anzeigt.

Bei Rückfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung ;-)


----------



## Wanra (8. Juli 2010)

thx


----------



## tigerundbuhh (15. Juli 2010)

Ist denn nun schon eine Lösung gefunden worden?

Habe das gleiche problem. 64bit Windows scheind mit dem Blasc3 ein Problem zu haben (oder umgekehrt^^)

Welche Datei wird denn vorausgesetzt im Blasc3 um den WOW Pfad zu finden wenn man ihn manuel eintragen möchte?

Gruß Mario


----------



## Basratuc (16. Juli 2010)

Habe leider das gleiche Problem... Gibt es denn gar keine Möglichkeit dasGanze mit Blasc 3 zu realisieren?

Gruß Basratuc


----------



## Uner (17. Juli 2010)

Hier das gleiche...


----------



## Molos (17. Juli 2010)

Kedalik schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt sieht das aus, als wenn er versucht die war.exe direkt zu starten und nicht über den Patcher geht. Allerdings kommt dann ja die Fehlermeldung, daß man über den Patcher starten soll. Wenn ich über Blasc starte, kommt mittlerweile gar keine Fehlermeldung mehr. Es tut sich bloss nichts ausser des beschriebenen Startvorgangs des Spiels und dann Desktop. In der Ereignisanzeige finde ich auch nichts, was nach Blasc aussieht.
> 
> Edit: Jetzt doch nochmal eine Fehlermeldung bekommen: Critical Error! An error occurred - Warhammer will now terminate. (Wirklich sehr hilfreich)
> Erneute Suche in der Ereignisanzeige brachte Einräge bezogen auf die WAR.exe:
> ...




gibts mittlerweile eine lösung ? hab nämlich genau das selbe problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2010)

Molos schrieb:


> gibts mittlerweile eine lösung ? hab nämlich genau das selbe problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Problem ist, dass BLASC3 wohl die war.exe statt den Launcher nutzen will. Die war.exe ist jedoch ungeeignet als direkte Startdatei.
Muss das als Bug reporten.


----------



## Powershot (22. Juli 2010)

Gibt es denn nun schon Problemlösungen, weshalb bei RoM die Items nur als Standarditem, also ungepimpt, angezeigt werden?
Ich meine, das ist doch der Sinn der ganzen Sache, Anderen zeigen zu können, wie das Equip aussieht.


----------



## aL!vE (23. Juli 2010)

hier das gleiche problem...
windows 7 32 bit..
system ist ok alles geprüft!

bei der auswahl des wow pfades kommt die meldung "invalid wow installation".
log datei ist leer, programm wird als admin ausgeführt, und auch mit kompatibilitäts modus habe ich versucht win xp, sp1,2,3 viste, sp1,2...
funktioniert nicht.

gibts da jetzt ne lösung für ?
oder muss ich auf curse umsteigen ?


----------



## PolarBernd (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hab auch das selbe Problem.
Komischerweise die Beta erkennt er automatisch, nur die Liveinstallation nich, welche auf D:\ liegt.
Die Registryeinträge sind komplett Sauber, wie sie sein sollten.

Hab ein wenig geforscht und das Gefühl, dass was mit der KnownIdCache.xml und der Live_deDE.dat im Zusammenhang mit dem Patch 3.3.5a nicht stimmt.
Was meint ihr zu meiner These?

Gruß,

Bernd


----------



## Zaruja (29. Juli 2010)

Aloha!

Habe auch dieses Problem.... Aber unter Windows Vista mit 2 Laufwerken... Ich kenn mich mit dem ganzen Kram nicht aus, also, wird Blasc 3 jetzt wieder von meinem verschwinden, schade, wollte es mal ausprobieren. 

Gruß, Zaru


----------



## Braintwist (2. August 2010)

Bei mir auch das gleiche.
Ne Hilfe wäre ganz nice...


----------



## Balrokai (6. August 2010)

Ich habe seit kurzer Zeit das selbe Problem. Habe ein System mit Windows XP Pro und ein System mit Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit. Bei beiden das identische Problem. Unter XP lief das aber vorher ist mir nur jetzt aufgefallen da ich unter W7 neu installiert habe und daraufhin auch XP kontrolliert habe. Habt Ihr in den letzten Tagen was verändert am Programm? Muss ganz aktuell sein, wie gesagt es lief ja noch zuvor. Blasc 2 läuft ohne Probleme auf einem anderen Rechner.

Gruß Balrokai


----------



## Lilicia (14. August 2010)

Hallöle...

Tja, da will man mal seine Wow Chars Updaten aber Blasc zickt ein wenig rum. *g*
Es will einfach meinen Wow Account nicht erkennen. In der Liste taucht er nicht auf. Und somit kann ich ihn nicht meinem mybuffed Account zuweisen.
Pfad zu Wow stimmt usw. 
Account wird durch Authenticator geschützt, Windoof 7 Home Premium und joa...sonst noch was? Ich denke nein. 

Ideas!?


----------



## Shogoon87 (16. August 2010)

Hab das selbe Problem. Der Account wird nicht erkannt, obwohl der Pfad stimmt. -.-


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (17. August 2010)

hallo zami seit dem windows xp sp3 updates diesen monats spinnt blasc 3 ein wenig rum er zeigt mir dauernd beim starten die das proxy server fenster desweiteren muss ich mich immer wieder von neuem einlogen und dann steht immer noch als info "Logge dich ein oder registriere dich, Um alle blasc3 vorteile nutzen zu können" obwohl der login tab garnich mehr vorhanden ist ^^

und da wäre noch ein problem bei Option->WoW plugins->World of Warcraft Profiler wird kein wow account angezeigt den ich auswählen könnte obwohl ich den korrekten wow pfad drin habe addon downloads funktionieren ja noch ^^


----------



## Taxusium (17. August 2010)

Gleiches Problem wie oben.


----------



## Scissor (17. August 2010)

Hier das gleiche Problem mit Warhammer. Pfad wird nicht erkannt, also manuell eingetragen. Erkennt allerdings keine Charaktere. Liste ist leer. XP SP3.


----------



## schwertschurke (20. August 2010)

Auch das gleiche Problem bei WoW:
Account wird nicht erkannt bzw. angezeigt, obwohl Pfad stimmen müsste und mybuffed-Profil im Internet mit allen Chars korrekt angezeigt wird.
HILFE! :-)


----------



## sim0n- (23. August 2010)

Hi

Bei mir funktioniert BLASC 3 eigentlich ganz ordentlich. In meinem Profil zeigt es auch die gespielte Zeit an, aber meine ROM-Charaktere werden nicht in die DB übertragen. Die Häckchen dafür sind an und ich hab das Spiel schon mehrmals gestartet und längere Zeit gezoggt. Dachte es würde vielleicht einfach dauern.

Irgendeiner ne Idee?

Win7 32bit Ultimate

LG


----------



## Goyle 2010 (27. August 2010)

Hallo Buffies,

Habe ein kleines Problem mit BLASC 3 und zwar erkennt er nicht den Pfad wo mein WoW ordner Installiert ist.

Bei mir ist er Pfad D:\World of Warcraft.

Doch wenn ich das angebe kommt ne Fehlermeldung "Invalid WoW Installation"

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.

Habe WoW mit dem Client von wow-europe installiert.


----------



## shampoo673 (7. September 2010)

bei mir wird der pfad von wow auch nicht erkannt und angezeigt.


----------



## zeger (8. September 2010)

Könnt die Leute mit Problemen bitte mal die Registry prüfen?
Start -> Ausführen -> "regedit" eingeben.

Dann sollte es unter "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft" einen Schlüssel "InstallPath" geben. Ist der vorhanden?


----------



## Bloodymage (9. September 2010)

Nach einigem hin und her probieren komm ich mit Blasc 3 auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Installieren funktioniert noch, starten auch. Es erkennt mein Buffed-Account und ich kann das Spielzeit- sowie AddonUpdate-Plugin installieren. Sobald ich aber das WoW-Plugin aktiviere bekomm ich nur noch app-hangs. Die Logdatei ist leider leer.

Kurz ein paar Daten:
Win 7 (64bit) Professional
GData Antivir
aktivierte Win-Fw
Linksys Router mit integrierter Fw

Muss man für Blasc3 noch irgendwas manuell freischalten? Irgendwelche Ports oder Programmerlaubnisse in der FW? Sehe nämlich in der Firewall mit erweiterter Sicherheit keinen Blasc3-Eintrag.


----------



## kmattes (9. September 2010)

ja, der ist vorhanden

auch ich habe das problem mit der meldung "invalid wow installation"
RoM wird erkannt


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2010)

Und steht denn da auch der richtige Pfad drin in der Registry?


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (9. September 2010)

So Zamischer wollt nochmal bescheid sagen, ich hab jetzt win xp sp3 neu aufgesetzt einloggen kann ich wie durch ein wunder wieder nur besteht das problem mit dem pfad und dem account den er auswählen müsste immer noch weiterhin

und ich will ja die wow datenbank spätestens ab cata mit neuen inhalten versorgen und manuell is mir das zu umständlich ; )

gute nacht gewünscht


----------



## Dozaria (10. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

was soll ich sagen, auch ich habe Probleme mit Blasc 3 was ich doch sehr Ärgerlich finde.
Da es doch einige Funktionen hat die ich gerne mal testen möchte.

Leider sehe ich inden ganzen Beiträgen kein positives Feedback von dem Entwickler ob das
Win7Ultimate 64Bit jemals gelöst werden wird. Bis dahin kann man nur hoffen.

mfg


----------



## kmattes (10. September 2010)

ja es steht auch der richtige pfad drin.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2010)

_:Shadow:_ schrieb:


> So Zamischer wollt nochmal bescheid sagen, ich hab jetzt win xp sp3 neu aufgesetzt einloggen kann ich wie durch ein wunder wieder nur besteht das problem mit dem pfad und dem account den er auswählen müsste immer noch weiterhin
> 
> und ich will ja die wow datenbank spätestens ab cata mit neuen inhalten versorgen und manuell is mir das zu umständlich ; )
> 
> gute nacht gewünscht



zeger ist der Entwickler und ist auch Informiert darüber. Rückfragen also bitte hier beantworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummelletzter (18. September 2010)

Dem muß ich leider zustimmen, seit Blasc3 rausgekommen ist verweigert es, auf sämtlichen mir bekannten 64-Bit Systemen, den Dienst. Es friert einfach ein. 0% Prozessorauslastung und fertig. Mal direkt nach dem Start im Mainscreen, das andere mal im WoW-Plugin Screen. Blasc2 läuft hingegen einwandfrei.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2010)

Doza, was hast du denn genau für Probleme?

Ich Persönlich konnte das Programm ohne Probleme auf x64-Windows (Windows Server 2008, Win7) benutzen.

Genauere Angaben zu den Systemen sind von Vorteil. Gerne auch eine DXDiag-Datei.


----------



## Brudertak (23. September 2010)

Bei mir läuft BLASC3 unter meinem Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit nicht. Ich kann es installieren, starten, danach friert es nach einem Klick auf Plugins einfach ein. In der Log-Datei steht nichts. Kann es sein, dass ihr eventuell Probleme mit dem Flash-Player verschleppt? 

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit 
RAM: 8 GB
Grafik: Geforce GTX 285


----------



## Schneusi (27. September 2010)

Ich habe Blasc 3 installiert und mir verschiedene Addons runtergeladen.
Diese funktionieren bis auf Bagnon und Cartograher oder Meta Map einwandfrei.
Bei diesen Addons kommt die Meldung, sie seien veraltet.
Nun möchte ich die Addons aktualisieren bzw. updaten, aber dann kommt immer diese Fehlermedung:

Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei "C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\Bagnon\Bagnon.toc" zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
   bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
   bei System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options)
   bei System.IO.StreamReader..ctor(String path, Encoding encoding, Boolean detectEncodingFromByteOrderMarks, Int32 bufferSize)
   bei System.IO.StreamReader..ctor(String path, Encoding encoding)
   bei System.IO.File.ReadAllLines(String path, Encoding encoding)
   bei Plugin.AddonManager.InstalledWoWGameAddon.Create(String addonDirectory)
   bei Plugin.AddonManager.GenericAddonManager`1.CreateAddonLists()
   bei Plugin.AddonManager.GenericAddonManager`1.Refresh()
   bei Plugin.AddonManager.AddonManagerPlugin.downloader_DownloadFileCompleted(Object sender, AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)
   bei Blasc.Network.WebFileDownloader._WebClient_DownloadFileCompleted(Object sender, AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.OnDownloadFileCompleted(AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.DownloadFileOperationCompleted(Object arg)

Danach hängt sich Blasc 3 auf.
Ich habe auch schon die Fehlermeldungs-Email ein paar Mal weitergleitet.
Als Admin habe ich das auch schon gestartet.
Ich nutze Windows Vista.

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen, wie ich das Problem beheben kann oder wie ich die Addons sonst updaten soll.
Ich kenne mich damit leider nicht so gut aus und wäre über eine hilfreiche Antwort für "non-computer-cracks" dankbar. ;o)


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. September 2010)

Hmm, ich glaube, da sind einige Updates schon für WoW 4.0x oder wurde das schon korrigiert?
Ansonsten die Frage: Alle Programme, die auf die Daten zugreifen könnten, geschlossen?


----------



## Schneusi (27. September 2010)

Ich habe keine Programme laufen gehabt, als ich aktualisieren wollte.
An den Addons habe ich auch nix gemacht, habe sie einfach nur runtergeladen, genauso wie Blasc 3.
Ich bin unschuldig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rigdzindorje (28. September 2010)

Hallo

Bei Automatischen Suchen werden die CHARS nicht angezeigt.
Bei Pfad-Angabe kommt Fehler : "INVALID WOW Installation."

Eintrag im Registry ist NICHT vorhanden, da ich das gesamte Directory vom mein DESKTOP PC auf mein LAPTOP kopiert habe.

G.


----------



## Belo79 (28. September 2010)

Bei mir leider das gleiche Problem. Ich besitzte Win 7 Home Premium 64 Bit.




Sobal ich auf etwas drücke, schmiert das Ding ab:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Seltsam ist allerdings, daß es auf meiner Kiste unter 64 Bit schon mal ohne Probleme gefunzt hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Was steht denn da, wenn du auf "Problemdetails anzeigen" klickst?


----------



## Belo79 (28. September 2010)

Hi Kaepteniglo,

hier ist die Fehlermeldung:

Beschreibung:
  Aufgrund eines Problems kann dieses Programm nicht mehr mit Windows kommunizieren.

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    AppHangB1
  Anwendungsname:    Program.Blasc3.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    1.0.0.2
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    4c9169c1
  Absturzsignatur:    df1e
  Absturztyp:    256
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 1:    df1e06c2604041990252157c41ae9d44
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 2:    a06c
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 3:    a06c0af1fe997f203c6e3da6b2ebacd4
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 4:    df1e
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 5:    df1e06c2604041990252157c41ae9d44
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 6:    a06c
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 7:    a06c0af1fe997f203c6e3da6b2ebacd4

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
  http://go.microsoft....88&clcid=0x0407

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Wenn ich so die Fehlermeldungen anderer Programme im Zusammenhang mit AppHangB1 absehe, lese ich da oft, dass die Treiber aktualisiert werden sollten.

Sind eure Treiber aktuell?


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Dann starte bitte einmal WoW via dem Launcher (diesen evtl. als Admin ausführen), schon steht alles in der Registry.


----------



## Belo79 (28. September 2010)

Mit den Treibern hat es glaube ich nichts zu tun, es hängt irgendwie an dem WOW Plugin.

Jetzt wird es interessant, ich habe gerade versucht das Addon-Modul zu installieren, beim aktualisieren hat er mir jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt:

Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei "G:\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\Bagnon\Bagnon.toc" zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
   bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
   bei System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
   bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options)
   bei System.IO.StreamReader..ctor(String path, Encoding encoding, Boolean detectEncodingFromByteOrderMarks, Int32 bufferSize)
   bei System.IO.StreamReader..ctor(String path, Encoding encoding)
   bei System.IO.File.ReadAllLines(String path, Encoding encoding)
   bei Plugin.AddonManager.InstalledWoWGameAddon.Create(String addonDirectory)
   bei Plugin.AddonManager.GenericAddonManager`1.CreateAddonLists()
   bei Plugin.AddonManager.GenericAddonManager`1.Refresh()
   bei Plugin.AddonManager.AddonManagerPlugin.downloader_DownloadFileCompleted(Object sender, AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)
   bei Blasc.Network.WebFileDownloader._WebClient_DownloadFileCompleted(Object sender, AsyncCompletedEventArgs e)


Irgendwie klappt der Zugriff auf den WOW Ordner nicht, der Pfad stimmt allerdings.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Und wenn du das Bagnon-Addon mal aus dem WoW-Folder löschst, geht es dann?


----------



## Belo79 (28. September 2010)

Hat leider keinen Erfolg gebracht...Blasc und auch das Addon Modul stürzen wieder komplett ab.
Ich werde jetzt mal meine WOW Installation zurücksetzten und den Graka Treiber erneut installieren, wenn das nichts bringt, bin ich so langsam mit meinen Ideen am Ende.


----------



## Belo79 (28. September 2010)

Jetzt habe ich WOW neu installiert und den Graka Treiber neu draufgezogen, leider kein Erfolg.

Ich gebe es auf...

Gruß,

Belo


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2010)

Nicht nur Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren. Wie sieht es denn mit den anderen Treibern aus?


----------



## Belo79 (28. September 2010)

Es sind alle Treiber aktuell, auch der Grafikkartentreiber, ich habe ihn nur sicherheitshalber neu installiert.


----------



## Dárkshadow_16 (1. Oktober 2010)

Habe das selbe Problem , bitte also auch um Hilfe


----------



## Belo79 (1. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell gibt es glaube ich keine Lösung für unser Problem, sehr schade. 
Um die Addons zu laden, habe ich den Curse Client installiert, der ist aber teilweise nicht so aktuell und komfortabel wie Blasc...

Werde es irgendwann noch mal probieren.

Viele Grüße,

Belo


----------



## tigerundbuhh (15. Oktober 2010)

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein bei dem programm den "Richtigen" pfad zu erkennen wenn es schon die möglichkeit gibt den anzugeben. 
Kann denn keiner sagen auf welche datei sich Blac einschießt. 

Auf meinem 64bit Windows7 läuft das teil auf jedenfall nicht.


----------



## ballrius (17. Oktober 2010)

Habe die gleichen Probleme. Habe auch win7 ultimate 64bit.


----------



## Votan-46 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es inzwischen eine Lösung für das Pfad-Problem?
Habe alles versucht - bis hin zur Neuinstallation von WoW. InstallPath in der Registry steht korrekt drin jedoch keine Erkennung, weder automatisch noch per manuelle Eingabe (bekannte Fehlermeldung: Invalid WoW installation).
Leider kann ich nicht mehr zur 2'er-Version wechseln, da ein Installationsversuch unter Windows 7 mit einem "Critical Error" abbricht. 
Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn ich NICHT auf Blasc verzichten müßte und es eine brauchbare Lösung geben würde. Hat denn Blasc keine conf-Datei, in der man den Pfad per Hand eintragen kann?

mfG Votan


----------



## Chelrid (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit den Pfaden. Und zwar hatte Blizzard im November ja die 20 Euro Aktion. Daher hab ich mich selbst geworben und mich dann mit dem Thema Dualboxing ein bisschen aus Fun zu beschäftigen. Daher hab ich WoW nicht neu installiert, sondern einfach nur kopiert. Das WoW läuft auch alles soweit. Nur leider erkennt Blasc jetzt plötzlich nur die kopierte WoW Version, aber nicht die eigentlich installierte.

Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2010)

Das gleiche Problem wie kurz nach Release von Patch 4.0.X - Anscheinend verwendet WoW nur noch einen festen Pfad in der Registry. D.h. die Version die zuletzt ausgefürt wurde, steht in der Registry und wird verwendet und beim Start der anderen Installation/Kopie überschrieben. Warum bei der manuellen Pfad-Einstellung "Invalid WoW-Path" kommt, müssen wir aber prüfen.


----------



## Alux (24. Februar 2011)

Gibts schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich dem Pfad Problem?


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2011)

Aktuell noch nicht.


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2011)

hm schade ich probiers mal mit der 2er Version


----------



## ShadowKryter (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Thread ist zwar schon alt, aber ich möchte jetzt nicht unbedingt 
einen neuen Thread wegen dem selben Problem aufmachen...

Ich habe das selbe Problem, das er meinen WoW Pfad nicht erkennt.
Ich benutze Win XP SP3 und schon bei der Installation zeigt er mir
einen Fehler an und zwar folgenden:

Der Dienst "Windows Installer" kann die Systemdatei
C:\\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe nicht aktualisieren, da sie von Windows geschützt
wird. Sie müssen das Betriebssystem aktualisieren, damit dieses Programm richtig
ausgeführt werden kann.

OK --------- Abbrechen

So ich klicke dann einfach mal auf OK...

Und naja WoW Pfad wird automatisch nicht erkannt und auch manuell
kann ich diesen nicht angeben: Invalid WoW Installation...

Wurde da jetzt mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## ShadowKryter (10. Januar 2012)

Anscheinend wird einem nicht mal mehr im Supportforum geholfen o.O


----------



## Thrai (8. Januar 2014)

hallo habe das gleiche problem benutze Win8 und der pfard wird automatisch erkannt aber es wird kein Accout angezeit. und wenn ich den Pfard manuel eingebe kommt immer mur die Meldung invalid WOW. Der Pfrd stimmt aber. Das Aktuallisieren der Addon geht aber kommischerweise. Habe schon WOW neuinsterliert aber gehet trotzdem nicht bitte um Hilfe.

Thrai


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Januar 2014)

Und wohin hast du WoW installiert?


----------

